# '86 transmission



## bp2070 (Apr 21, 2004)

I found a 1986 300zx and it looks to be in good condition but I haven't given it a test drive or anything (I also don't know how many miles are one it, but assuming its the original transmission there can't be more than like 150k - I hope). The guy wants $500 for it and he says the transmission is bad. It's automatic and I wanted to drop in a std. I'm wondering if this is worth it as I'll need to get a transmission, driveshaft, bell housing, clutch, etc. Also do I need to use the 1986 transmission or will any Z31 (1970 to 1989) transmission will work?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Z31 was produced from 84-89.

you might want to find a good NA in a junkyard and rip all the parts off it. It isn't to hard Z31 owners do it all of the time.


----------



## bp2070 (Apr 21, 2004)

how much would that cost? i was looking at the transmissions and they seemed to be about 400-600


----------

